# Better Call Saul



## Wo7f (Feb 8, 2015)

Anyone watching this tonight? Me!


----------



## markpud (Feb 8, 2015)

I'll be watching! I hope this can do justice to the world of Breaking Bad...


----------



## Wo7f (Feb 9, 2015)

I thought it was pretty good. I'll be watching the next show tonight.


----------



## Lenny (Feb 9, 2015)

It was a good episode - more comedic than *Breaking Bad*, but with the same cinematic style and composition.

Heads up for UK Netflix subscribers: Netflix has struck a deal with AMC to bring each *Better Call Saul* episode to Netflix UK the day after it airs in the US. So, the first episode aired in the US last night, and appeared on Netflix UK today. The second episodes airs in the US tonight, and appears on Netflix UK tomorrow (and from then on - US airing on Monday night, added to Netflix UK Tuesday morning).


----------



## Wo7f (Feb 10, 2015)

Just, but Fair  LOL!


----------



## Cli-Fi (Feb 13, 2015)

What an amazing show, the first episode was breathtakingly awesome for Breaking Bad fans. I won't give anything away, but nice Easter Egg and I can already see how this can be even better than Breaking Bad as well as why it can be considered a prequel. If anybody has read any reviews about the show, Vince's state of mind and ideas were right on the money here.

Basically he thought: What is the most craziest character that he could have in the prequel? It's someone pretty unexpected for me and I think a whole bunch of people.


----------



## Moonbat (Feb 13, 2015)

We watched the first two episodes yesterday, I enjoyed, it was good to have some BB characters in there. I'm not sure I'm happy with the weekly release though. One of the things that Netflix has going for it is the ability to view loads of episodes in one go, but this means I have to watch every week.
Oh well, seems like it might be worth it, they are laying it on thick to start with though, so I guess we will see where it goes.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Feb 13, 2015)

I know the first episode was free on Itunes for US. Not sure if that's international as well. It was the highest watched cable show in history. It got 6.9 Million viewers but now down to 3.4 on Monday. I thought that was a weird thing to do, Why not just keep it on Sunday?


----------



## Dave (Feb 13, 2015)

I enjoyed it (and I am only half way through _Breaking Bad_). I liked that there were no spoilers for _Breaking Bad_ for the point at which I've reached, but also that it is lighter and funnier (because _Breaking Bad_ has got seriously dark at the point I've reached - early Season 3.) I also like the idea of seeing again the character you are alluding to above. Only a prequel could do that. Great way to finish the episode with him coming to the door. However, you don't need to have watched _Breaking Bad_ at all to enjoy this.


----------



## Wo7f (Feb 13, 2015)

Cli-Fi said: It got 6.9 Million viewers but now down to 3.4 on Monday. I thought that was a weird thing to do, Why not just keep it on Sunday?

Because Walking Dead is on Sunday and Talking Dead usually follows that for the people who need comfort after watching Walking Dead.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Feb 13, 2015)

Wo7f said:


> Because Walking Dead is on Sunday and Talking Dead usually follows that for the people who need comfort after watching Walking Dead.



Blah, I never watch Talking Dead. Except when Shane died. Which I think was one of the first episodes of Talking Dead.

Though, I thoroughly enjoyed Talking Bad.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Feb 13, 2015)

Dave said:


> I enjoyed it (and I am only half way through _Breaking Bad_). I liked that there were no spoilers for _Breaking Bad_ for the point at which I've reached, but also that it is lighter and funnier (because _Breaking Bad_ has got seriously dark at the point I've reached - early Season 3.) I also like the idea of seeing again the character you are alluding to above. Only a prequel could do that. Great way to finish the episode with him coming to the door. However, you don't need to have watched _Breaking Bad_ at all to enjoy this.



Some of Saul's stuff is pretty dark though. We know he ends up working for  and what the heck is he doing with that old guy? I think there are eerie between Saul and Walt. Especially from what we know so far:


----------



## Cli-Fi (Feb 13, 2015)

^ Spoiler quotes did not work...


----------



## Moonbat (Feb 17, 2015)

Ok, just watched ep3. Pretty good.


Spoiler: Spoiler



We find out who Chuck is, I knew he was family but I thought he might be his dad. Got quite good there for a bit with Nacho and we got more Mike. Going quite well so far, Saul (or Jimmy as he is at the moment) is quite a pathetic character but we are beginning to feel for him.


----------



## ratsy (Feb 18, 2015)

I only saw the first season of Breaking Bad ( keep meaning to watch more) but I heard good things so I watched Better Call Saul. That was a great first episode! I watched the second and have the latest on the PVR. I'm looking forward to this series.


----------



## Wo7f (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm liking the toll guy, what's his name again? I know he was in Breaking Bad. Great 3rd episode!


----------



## Lenny (Feb 19, 2015)

Wo7f said:


> I'm liking the toll guy, what's his name again? I know he was in Breaking Bad. Great 3rd episode!



*Mike Ehrmantraut*, played by Jonathan Banks.


----------



## ratsy (Feb 19, 2015)

I don't think I saw him in the few Breaking Bad's I saw, but he was on Community.

I watched the 3rd episode and am loving this show


----------



## markpud (Feb 26, 2015)

Still not watched this, but have the episodes queued.. Hopefully I'll get round to it soon!!


----------



## ratsy (Feb 27, 2015)

I watched the 4th episode last night, and am very impressed with the show. It's writing is smart, and Jimmy is just someone you want to root for. 

If you haven't checked it out, do it!


----------



## Wo7f (Feb 27, 2015)

Really awesome stunt he pulled, lol! You've got to love Jimmy.


----------



## markpud (Mar 1, 2015)

Watched ep 1.. enjoyed it!!

Slightly confused by the "working at cinnabon" version of Saul.. is this the post-BB Saul who's in hiding?


----------



## Lenny (Mar 1, 2015)

markpud said:


> Slightly confused by the "working at cinnabon" version of Saul.. is this the post-BB Saul who's in hiding?



Pretty much: https://uproxx.files.wordpress.com/2015/02/oq92voe-thumb-500x297-119341.jpg?w=650


----------



## markpud (Mar 1, 2015)

Awesome reference!


----------



## Lenny (Mar 3, 2015)

Spoiler: Episode 5



Oh man, that toilet!

I could watch an entire series of episodes of Jimmy visiting potential clients. That, or long shots of Mike going throughout his day.


----------



## ratsy (Mar 4, 2015)

That was a great episode...and the toilet part was hilarious. Then he was quoting it while painting her nails..oh man that was classic

Such a good show


----------



## Wo7f (Mar 5, 2015)

I just caught on that Chuck was his brother. I saw the episode where his brother comes to the jail to represent Jimmy, but for some reason I didn't make the connection that it was the same Chuck. I guess he looked younger. Now I'm liking this even better.



> and the toilet part was hilarious.


I agree, lol! I also liked the guy who thought he would get his own country, but the best part was that he tried to pay with fake money. LOL!


Next week's show looks to be awesome!


----------



## markpud (Mar 17, 2015)

Finally caught up with all except the most recently- aired episode, and loving it.. The toilet scene was hilarious, as was the crazy old "texan" with his self-made bills!!!

The Mike episode - 



Spoiler



Lots of much-wanted back story for the strong, silent man. To see the events (or at least the direct aftermath of) that turned a policeman into a no-nonsense enforcer was genuinely touching. Knowing that his own corruption cost his son his life is particularly crushing.


----------



## markpud (Mar 18, 2015)

Spoiler: Bingo



Loving this show more every week. It felt the most Breaking Bad-ish yet this time with Mike's blacklight skills to recover the money and Jimmy playing the clients as hard as he could to get them to first admit to the money (that was hilarious given they'd all 3 seen it) and to finally get them back to Kim



One thing I have to mention from a couple of episodes back, which blew my mind..... "It's all good, man" = Saul Goodman. Was this really obvious and I just missed it??!


----------



## ratsy (Apr 6, 2015)

Anyone else still watching this? I must say, this is one of the best shows I've seen in a while. I'm a little disappointed that tonight is the season finale already.


----------



## markpud (Apr 9, 2015)

It's a shame this thread is quiet, guess not everyone has access to watch it though 

Speaking of the finale..



Spoiler



I've really enjoyed the journey Jimmy's been on all season. Struggling to be an honest lawyer, stumbling onto a massive case and having his own brother pull it from under him. All while resisting the urge to go back to Slippin' Jimmy out of desire to make Chuck proud, which is also smashed.

The death of his pal in Chicago was foreshadowed, cough cough, but effective.. 

And then just as it's looking like we're on a fast track to Saul, he gets the job offer with Davis and Maine (sp).. And then he just drives away, after a little chat with Mike and it seems that we are perhaps on the Saul Express after all?!

Mike's been interesting too.. but progressing even slower. The 'job' he took in the previous episode let him show off his badassery a little, but I hope they weave the 2 characters together more next season.


----------



## Dave (Apr 11, 2015)

I've been watching weekly. I just haven't had much to add to what was said. The characters are certainly much more complex than I expected. I'm not sure Jimmy was telling the truth in his final chat with Mike. He said he didn't take the money because it was the right thing to do. I think he would have still taken whatever his conscience said. He didn't take it because he didn't think he would get away with it.


----------



## Dave (Jul 8, 2019)

If, like me, you were wondering what happened to Season 5 of _Better Call Sau_l then you may find this interesting:








						Better Call Saul season 5 has been delayed
					

The delay comes as Vince Gilligan continues work on the Breaking Bad sequel film




					www.independent.co.uk
				



It isn't cancelled, just been delayed until 2020, and there will be a _Breaking Bad_ film sequel.


----------



## Narkalui (Jul 10, 2019)

Ooh! Does that mean we'll finally get to find out what happened to Jesse?


----------



## ctg (Jul 12, 2019)

Narkalui said:


> Ooh! Does that mean we'll finally get to find out what happened to Jesse?



We know what happened to him, but yes, the whole Breaking Bad thing is coming to Better Call Saul as I don't think they can delay the involvement any longer. Especially as Gus is finishing the laboratory.


----------



## Dave (Jul 12, 2019)

I think @Narkalui meant this new film will show what happened to Jesse. We do know vaguely but not as much as we did of Walter. I can't really see how there can be a film as everything was quite neatly tied up. As for _Better Call Saul_, it took along time to get there, but yes, we are getting to a position very close to the start of _Breaking Bad_. If they are waiting for actors to be available and such, then I'm happy to wait longer to make it better.


----------



## Narkalui (Jul 12, 2019)

Yes, I was referring to the Breaking Bad sequel film...


----------



## ctg (Jul 12, 2019)

Narkalui said:


> Yes, I was referring to the Breaking Bad sequel film...



Well, yeah, it's interesting. Personally I hope Jesse learned from all of it and he has stayed on straight path. There is nothing in the past that should be hounding him. His biggest problem is that he doesn't really know how to say no ... or walk away, when the trouble comes around the corner.


----------



## Dave (Jul 12, 2019)

ctg said:


> There is nothing in the past that should be hounding him





Spoiler: Breaking Bad



There are a few dead bodies...



I edited to add a Spoiler. I guess some people may have watched _Better Call Saul_ but not_ Breaking Bad._


----------



## Dave (Feb 5, 2020)

Netflix says that Season 5 starts on 24th February 2020.


----------

